# SWTOR oder Tera was meint ihr?



## Tsukasu (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Hab mir mal Tera die Testwoche angeschaut und SWTOR bin ich auch grad am testen. Da ich aber beide Games cool finde kann ich mich nicht entschieden, welches ich jetzt spielen soll und wollte euch fragen wie ihr(falls ihr wirklich ne gewisse zeit das Spiel gespielt habt) wie es so ist und welches ihr mir empfehlen könntet.

Ich weis das Tera (mit seinem Action-kampfsystem) ein anderes MMO wie SWTOR(mit seinen WoW-artigen Spielweise) sich spielt, trotzdem hoffe ich das ihr mir nen parr Pro und Contra geben könnt.

Hab auch eine Umfrage gestartet, wer net wen ihr da mitmacht.

Freu mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## InFate (8. Juli 2012)

du stehst auf storys, bist ein gemächlicher spieler, dein motto ist: "der weg ist das ziel"  und das wort mmo nimmst du nicht so ernst? dann ist swtor genau richtig für dich.

du willst gefordert werden, quests sind für dich nur ein mittel zum zweck da für dich das spiel erst im endgame anfängt, du stehst auf action und hast kein problem mit halbnackten elfen und asia look? dann greif zu tera.


----------



## Tsukasu (8. Juli 2012)

InFate schrieb:


> du stehst auf storys, bist ein gemächlicher spieler, dein motto ist: "der weg ist das ziel" und das wort mmo nimmst du nicht so ernst? dann ist swtor genau richtig für dich.
> 
> du willst gefordert werden, quests sind für dich nur ein mittel zum zweck da für dich das spiel erst im endgame anfängt, du stehst auf action und hast kein problem mit halbnackten elfen und asia look? dann greif zu tera.



Jo nur beides kann man leider zurzeit nicht haben , deswegen hab ich es schwer mich zu entscheiden. Ich frag mich auch wo wohl mehr Spieler sind.


----------



## Tikume (8. Juli 2012)

In 2 Monaten vermutlich in Guild Wars 2.


----------



## InFate (8. Juli 2012)




----------



## Tsukasu (8. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> In 2 Monaten vermutlich in Guild Wars 2.



Ja das weis ich , hab auch "zurzeit" geschrieben


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> In 2 Monaten vermutlich in Guild Wars 2.



Hart, aber realistisch. Von Tera kann ich aufgrund des inkompetenten Publishers (Frogster / Gameforge) nur abraten. Noch langsamerer Support als anderswo und Bugs im System die willkürlich Accounts bannen. Quelle: http://www.gamona.de/games/tera,hunderte-grundlos-gebannte-accounts-und-ueberforderter:news,2114283.html

SWTOR hat so seine Krankheiten und wird langfristig wohl auf F2P umstellen. Den Rest kann man sich ja in einschlägigen Foren durchlesen.

Suchst du ein Spiel abseits vom Click and Cast, mit Standardquests ohne viel Abwechslung und prachtvoller Grafik, dann wird's Tera werden.
Suchst du ein Spiel bei dem der Multiplayer mehr trivial ist, die eigene Charakterstory im Vordergrund steht und du magst Star Wars und/oder SciFi, dann wird's SWTOR werden.


----------



## Rifter (8. Juli 2012)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> Ja das weis ich , hab auch "zurzeit" geschrieben



Wenn du schon weißt das du lediglich 2 Monate zocken wirst, empfehl ich dir SWToR.
SWToR hat eine geile Story die mich mit nem Jedi-Ritter gut beschäftigt hat!
Dann aber fällt es steil ab - weil auch nur Standardkost.

Wenn du allerdings was suchst mit dem du dich längerfristig beschftigen willst - dann Tera.
Tera bring abwechslung durch die Steuerung, hat ein gutes Crafting System und ist im PvE endlich wieder fordernd.

Ich vertreib mir dir zeit übrigens auch mit einigen anderen (F2P) MMOs. Hab heute wieder in STO reingescht... man hat das Game abgebaut!
Einige Texturen (Stationen, Planeten) sind wirklich hässlich...


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

wenn du fan von star wars bist und dir vertone quest gefallen mit einem gut/böse system dann swtor



während tera folgendes hat ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XD7AHDDjaAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tsukasu (9. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Hart, aber realistisch. Von Tera kann ich aufgrund des inkompetenten Publishers (Frogster / Gameforge) nur abraten. Noch langsamerer Support als anderswo und Bugs im System die willkürlich Accounts bannen. Quelle: http://www.gamona.de...ws,2114283.html
> 
> SWTOR hat so seine Krankheiten und wird langfristig wohl auf F2P umstellen. Den Rest kann man sich ja in einschlägigen Foren durchlesen.
> 
> ...



Jo, teste grad SWTOR würde sagen das beide ihre Publisher scheisse sind. Gestern Abend noch ein down aller Server von Asien, Eropa und Nordamerika ohne Ankündigung ingame oder sonstwas.


----------



## Tsukasu (9. Juli 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Wenn du schon weißt das du lediglich 2 Monate zocken wirst, empfehl ich dir SWToR.
> SWToR hat eine geile Story die mich mit nem Jedi-Ritter gut beschäftigt hat!
> Dann aber fällt es steil ab - weil auch nur Standardkost.
> 
> ...



Jo glaube das wollte ich höre. Da ich eh plane was für 2 Monate zu haben würde ich mir SWTOR hollen da die Story echt cool ist und ich mich bischen wieder an das Skillsystem eines MMOs gewöhnen muss, hatte nähmlich ne längere Pause in sache MMOs.


----------



## Korgor (9. Juli 2012)

Habe Tera bis lvl 54 wars glaube gezockt, aber wenn ich schon sehe,
dass ich den Boss (der mit den Spinnen Adds) schon solo down bekomme (Archer),
weil meine Gruppe zu unfähig war mal was richtig zu machen...

Dann muss ich schon sagen: freeloot und absolut 0 anspruchsvoll

Nächste Problem bei Tera war bei mir, dass die Langzeitmotivation fehlt.

Deshalb zock ich nun wieder WoW / Diablo3 / Das neue alte Spellforce


----------



## amnie (9. Juli 2012)

das kampfsystem allein wird Tera auf dauer nicht 'retten' wenns dir darum geht was interessantes zu haben. sonst wäre Spellborn auch nich gefloppt (und oh Wunder, der selbe Publisher...)

im endeffekt musst du wirklich gucken was dir mehr liegt. ich denke beide spiele sind irgendwo was, das man auch 'mal zwischendurch' machen kann, ich glaube aber insgesamt schon, dass Tera eher das spiel is wo man entweder nach 2 wochen schon keinen bock mehr hat un nur noch weiterzockt weil das abo noch läuft - oder in 5 jahren immernoch denkt 'geil, brüste' ;D

kann aber auch sein, dass ich derzeit einfach etwas 'befangen' bin, weil mir diese ständig gleichen asia-wir-tun-mal-so-als-wären-wir-kein-grinder-spiele im fantasy-einheitsbrei und leicht bekleideten 'heldinnen' zum hals raushängen. 

ich hab eher grad das problem mich zwischen kindheitsliebe eins (lichtschwerter) und kindheitsliebe zwei (zombies) zu entscheiden. lach


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2012)

Rifter schrieb:


> Wenn du allerdings was suchst mit dem du dich längerfristig beschftigen willst - dann Tera.
> Tera bring abwechslung durch die Steuerung, hat ein gutes Crafting System und ist im PvE endlich wieder fordernd.



Tera verliert verdammt schnell an Interesse. Es sind immer die gleichen Quests, nur mit anderen Gegnern. Von "längerfristig beschäftigen" kann nicht die Rede sein. Der Weg zur Maximalstufe besteht aus in Quests verpacktes Grinden. Selbst Quests wie "Drücke den Hebel da und schaue was passiert" fehlen komplett. Fordernd wird das Spiel auch erst um Stufe 30 herum. Da man aber für die ganzen Quests dermaßen viel EP bekommt ist man ständig ca. 2 Level über den Gegner, wodurch es wieder einfach wird. Man ist also gezwungen immer wieder bewusst Nebenquests auszulassen wenn man auf Augenhöhe mit den Gegnern sein will. Meine Berserkerin ist aktuell, nach dem sie alle Quests gemacht hat, Stufe 28/29. Und somit im Worst Case sogar 3 Level über den aktuellen Gegnern.

Ja, die Steuerung ist wirklich mal was feines. Mir fällt es recht schwer mich wieder ins "Click and Cast" von TSW reinzufinden. Aber wie amnie schon richtig sagte, das allein rettet Tera nicht. Auch das aktuelle Craftingsystem rettet das Spiel nicht. Gut? Gut sieht anders aus. Toll ist, das man von vornherein alle Berufe hat, sie quasi nur noch ausbauen muss. Schlecht ist aber, das man aktuelle aufgrund von fehlenden Handwerksquests ab ca. Berufsstufe 250 wieder ewig viel grinden muss um die Runen zu bekommen.

Tera hat zwei Kernprobleme. Zum einen Frogster / Gameforge. Zum anderen ist es ein Asia-Grinder unter dem Deckmantel der Westernisierung, der im Kern aber noch immer das ist, was er schon immer war und auch immer bleiben wird; ein Grinder allererster Güteklasse.


----------



## InFate (9. Juli 2012)

das klingt dann doch etwas zu hart. klar die quests sind nicht gerade teras stärke und das ganze kann dann doch ziemlich anöden auf dauer, dafür ist das verdreschen der BAM´s (BIG ASS MONSTER) immer wieder ein vergnügen was man so in keinen anderen MMO hat. ich finde jedenfalls dass tera jetzt nicht schlechter ist als swtor oder andere mmo´s die momentan so auf den markt zu kriegen sind. mann muss nur den dazu passenden geschmack haben. ich persönlich bevorzuge tera gegenüber swtor weil es einfach mehr zu bieten hat in sachen gameplay.
das altbackene gameplay in swtor langweilt mich jedenfalls noch mehr als die quests in tera, und wegen einer guten hintergrundgeschichte meines charakters spiele ich auch keine mmo´s, auch wenns ein ganz nettes extra wäre.


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2012)

InFate schrieb:


> das klingt dann doch etwas zu hart. klar die quests sind nicht gerade teras stärke und das ganze kann dann doch ziemlich anöden auf dauer, dafür ist das verdreschen der BAM´s (BIG ASS MONSTER) immer wieder ein vergnügen was man so in keinen anderen MMO hat. ich finde jedenfalls dass tera jetzt nicht schlechter ist als swtor oder andere mmo´s die momentan so auf den markt zu kriegen sind. mann muss nur den dazu passenden geschmack haben. ich persönlich bevorzuge tera gegenüber swtor weil es einfach mehr zu bieten hat in sachen gameplay.
> das altbackene gameplay in swtor langweilt mich jedenfalls noch mehr als die quests in tera, und wegen einer guten hintergrundgeschichte meines charakters spiele ich auch keine mmo´s, auch wenns ein ganz nettes extra wäre.



Dann gehörst du zu den Spielern die Grinder mögen. Oder bist noch nicht Level 60. ^^ Die Wahrheit ist jedenfalls immer hart. Nicht das der Eindruck entsteht ich würde das Spiel nicht mögen oder es wäre schlecht, das ist so nicht richtig. Nur wirbt Tera unbewusst mit Tatsachen die einfach nur halbwahr sind. Unter anderem halt die halbherzige Westernisierung, die aus Zensur, EP Boost, Quest Copy and Paste und schlecht verpacktem Grinden besteht.


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juli 2012)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und dir in diesem Zusammenhang sagen, dass mich keines von beiden lange gefesselt hat. In Tera ist das Kämpfen wirklich saugeil und macht mir persönlich weitaus mehr Spass, als die Gegner totzuklicken. Auch technisch ist Tera sicherlich nicht zu verachten. Zumindest überwiegend. In Star Wars hat mich als Star Wars - Fan die Geschichte bei der Stange gehalten.

Was den Rest angeht sind beide in meinen Augen einfach schlecht. Kein Tag-/Nachtwechsel, kein dynamisches Wetter, tauchen geht auch nirgends, beide setzen übelst auf Schlauchlevel, vor allem Tera wirkt NULL wie eine offene Welt.
Die Quests sind in beiden Titeln billig, wobei es einem in Star Wars Dank anständiger Verpackung nicht so sinnlos vorkommt, wie in Tera. In Tera holst du dir nen Stapel Quests und haust alles um, was in der Nähe ist. Die jeweils nächste Mobgruppe steht eigentlich immer gleich 5 Meter neben der vorher benötigten. Man merkt ganz einfach, dass Tera ein Asia-Grinder ist, den man notdürftigst für den Westen angepasst hat, in dem man völlig lieblos und ohne Sinn und Verstand irendwelche Quests reingerotzt hat. Mobplazierung ist auch bei beiden völlig daneben. Die ganze Umgebung so rund um den Feenwald in Tera, ein einziger Schlauch, der immer wieder zu etwas "größeren" Flächen führt, die so planlos mit Mobs zugeschissen wurden, dass man sich echt frägt, was da für ein Stümper von Designer am Werk war. So langsam glaube ich echt, dass nur Blizzard in der Lage ist, schöne, große, freizügige und sinnvoll mit Leben befüllte Level zu machen. Ganz ehrlich, so lange die ganzen Neuzugänge mit ihrer super tollen Grafik es nicht schaffen, etwas ebenwürdiges hinzubekommen, spiel ich lieber etwas mit schlechterer Grafik, wo aber dafür das Gesamtbild passt und es nicht bei Dingen, die einfach schon lange Standard sind, heißt: "Tag-/Nacht? Mmh...ham ma ned. Wetter? Ham ma ned!" In Tera bewegen sich ja nichtmal die Wolken.

Mein Fazit:

Für ein paar Monate ganz lustig. Mehr nicht. Länger zahl ich für sowas kein Geld, wenn ich mit GW2 bald ein Spiel haben kann, dass mich nichts im Monat kosten wird.
Für ein paar Monate reicht das auch definitiv und in der Beta sind mir da nur sehr wenige "ham ma ned" aufgefallen. Allein, wenn ich mir das PvP dort ansehe, dann ist es eigentlich ein Witz, wie andere sich trauen, mit einem Spiel um die Ecke zu kommen, dass noch nichtmal BG's hat, was PvP-mäßig eh schon so minimalistisch ist, wie vier Räder am Auto, um überhaupt etwas damit anfangen zu können.


----------



## Ascalonier (9. Juli 2012)

Ich würde  erstmal  sagen ,dass von diesen Mittelalter Fantasy Setting   genug ist. Der Iluminati Still von Secret World gefällt mir da viel besser. 

Solche Rätsel alla Silent Hill finde ich besser ,als ein Stupides grinden. Ich hoffe ,dass da noch mehr Spiele in die richtung gehen werden.

Die neuen MMO´s bieten kaum eine Abwechslung, ältere MMo´s sind da auch nicht ausgenommen.


----------



## Tsukasu (9. Juli 2012)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal sagen ,dass von diesen Mittelalter Fantasy Setting genug ist. Der Iluminati Still von Secret World gefällt mir da viel besser.
> 
> Solche Rätsel alla Silent Hill finde ich besser ,als ein Stupides grinden. Ich hoffe ,dass da noch mehr Spiele in die richtung gehen werden.
> 
> Die neuen MMO´s bieten kaum eine Abwechslung, ältere MMo´s sind da auch nicht ausgenommen.



Ok Secret World hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut bzw. ein haufen Lets`plays. Was mich daran stört ist diese komischen bewegungen der Chars und das bei nen Mop der Feuereffekt ersnthaft 2D wahr. Vielleicht bin ich zu detail verliebt aber muss sagen das SWTOR und Tera in sachen Setting vorne liegen. Auch von den bewegungen und die animationen sind schöhn. Ok diese Sitzanimation von SWTOR ist scheisse find ich, hätte man geschmeidiger hinkriegen können, aber sonst ist alles schick gemacht. Muss aber sagen das SWTOR vom Grundgerüst, sehr an WoW erinnert. Dafür ist die Story echt schöhn, mit den videos sind auch Nebenquest sehr interessant. Tera hatt ein geiles kampfsystem, genau das allein macht schon Spass, aber ich glaube euch das es nach ne weile kein Spass macht. Tera ist ein zwischendurch MMO was man mal mit nen kumpel zockt wen man gerad auf sein haupt-MMO keine lust hatt.

Ein Fazit beim testn von den beiden Spielen kann ich ziehen, vorallem beim SWTOR:
Wie ich schon vor dem reales von SWTOR gesagt hab. Das SWTOR eben mit einem action-kampfsystem wie Tera um einiges geiler währ. Ich versteh auch nicht, wiso sie nicht bei den Lichtschwerter usw. keinen Action-Kampfsystem gemacht haben, das würde auch das PvP interessanter gestalten und geiler machen. SWTOR wer mit dem Kampfsystem von Tera echt ein perfektes MMO, neben WoW.


----------



## Tsukasu (9. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und dir in diesem Zusammenhang sagen, dass mich keines von beiden lange gefesselt hat. In Tera ist das Kämpfen wirklich saugeil und macht mir persönlich weitaus mehr Spass, als die Gegner totzuklicken. Auch technisch ist Tera sicherlich nicht zu verachten. Zumindest überwiegend. In Star Wars hat mich als Star Wars - Fan die Geschichte bei der Stange gehalten.
> 
> Was den Rest angeht sind beide in meinen Augen einfach schlecht. Kein Tag-/Nachtwechsel, kein dynamisches Wetter, tauchen geht auch nirgends, beide setzen übelst auf Schlauchlevel, vor allem Tera wirkt NULL wie eine offene Welt.
> Die Quests sind in beiden Titeln billig, wobei es einem in Star Wars Dank anständiger Verpackung nicht so sinnlos vorkommt, wie in Tera. In Tera holst du dir nen Stapel Quests und haust alles um, was in der Nähe ist. Die jeweils nächste Mobgruppe steht eigentlich immer gleich 5 Meter neben der vorher benötigten. Man merkt ganz einfach, dass Tera ein Asia-Grinder ist, den man notdürftigst für den Westen angepasst hat, in dem man völlig lieblos und ohne Sinn und Verstand irendwelche Quests reingerotzt hat. Mobplazierung ist auch bei beiden völlig daneben. Die ganze Umgebung so rund um den Feenwald in Tera, ein einziger Schlauch, der immer wieder zu etwas "größeren" Flächen führt, die so planlos mit Mobs zugeschissen wurden, dass man sich echt frägt, was da für ein Stümper von Designer am Werk war. So langsam glaube ich echt, dass nur Blizzard in der Lage ist, schöne, große, freizügige und sinnvoll mit Leben befüllte Level zu machen. Ganz ehrlich, so lange die ganzen Neuzugänge mit ihrer super tollen Grafik es nicht schaffen, etwas ebenwürdiges hinzubekommen, spiel ich lieber etwas mit schlechterer Grafik, wo aber dafür das Gesamtbild passt und es nicht bei Dingen, die einfach schon lange Standard sind, heißt: "Tag-/Nacht? Mmh...ham ma ned. Wetter? Ham ma ned!" In Tera bewegen sich ja nichtmal die Wolken.
> ...



WoW ist perfekt. Leider ist WoW einfach zum einem Standart MMO geworden und genau weil es ein perfektes MMO ist, ist es langweilig weil es alles hatt was man kennt. Naja sinnvolle befüllte Level, da kann man sich drum streiten. Die Nebenquests in WoW empfand ich als nervig, Meterlange Text den ich eh nie lesen würde. Tag/Nacht sollte schon bei einem MMO dabei sein da hast du vollkommen recht, aber Gameplay ist noch wichtiger. Ich möchte WoW nicht schlecht machen, war nähmlich mein erstes MMO und ich war damals begeistert, ich fand es einfach geil, aber es ist einfach zu einem MMORPG das schon mehr als 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist. Ich suche einfach was neues. Ich will neue Landschaften sehen, einfach was neues bewundern. WoW ist eine Note 1, aber eine Note 1 die schon 5+Jahre alt ist.

Naja am 28.08.2012 sind die meisten MMO-Spieler die nich mehr den Standart suchen endlich froh .


----------



## Geology rocks! (9. Juli 2012)

weder noch


----------



## Geroniax (9. Juli 2012)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> WoW ist perfekt...




Da habe ich mit Lesen aufeghört^^

Also erstmal: Es gibt kein perfektes MMO. Mit Spielen ist es wie mit Essen, Musik, Autos und Frauen - Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Der eine mag Käse, der andere nicht. Der eine hört gerne Rock, der andere Techno.
Der eine will ein Ferrari, der andere wohl auch, aber kaufen tun sich beide ein Punto oder ein Focus. Die einen wollen Blond, die anderen Brunett.

Was du hier bekommst lieber TE sind Meinungen von Spielern die deine Meinung nie ganz wiederspiegeln werden.

Meiner Meinung nach ist SWToR tierisch geil. Die Story hat mich von anfang bis Ende gepackt. Das Endgame ist wie in WoW, wobei hier aber nur das Schema gleich ist, nicht der Content an sich. 
Ich mein ein Bosskampf in SWToR besteht zum Teil aus einer abgespeckten Minesweeper-Version. Finden tust du das wohl (noch) nirgends. 

Ich hab von Tera den Gratismonat angespielt und ich muss sagen das ich es keine Woche durchgehalten habe. Am Anfang war das Kampfsystem sehr geil. Aber irgednwie merkt man schnell das es ja doch nicht so geil ist.
Wenn man BAM's erledigt macht es zwar wieder spaß, aber zu wievil Prozent tötet man nur BAM's? 

Wie du dir denken kannst empfehle ich dir Starwars. Geschichte ist geil, Kampfsystem altbacken, Bosskämpfe einzigartig. Wer was anderes sagt war noch nicht Raiden in SWToR

Tera hat bestimmt eine Geschichte, aber die wird einem nur durch 20 Monster killen und 15 Kräutersammeln kaum vermittelt. Das Kampfsystem macht spaß, bis man den 1000. Gegner erschlagen hat.



PS: Geology: Bemühe dich doch mal im Forum auch etwas Konstruktives zu sagen. Dein Bild (Avatar) sagt zwar mehr als tausend Worte es tun könnten, aber wenn 76 Posts nur aus Sch**ße bestehen hat das auch kein Sinn.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (9. Juli 2012)

Tera
Action Kampfsystem
Standard Quests (Killen, Sammel, Benutzen) 
Politiksystem

SWTOR
Standard Quests (Killen, Sammel, Benutzen) 
Vollvertonung (Persönliche Story)
Weltraumkampf (eigenes Raumschiff)
Begleitersystem


Instanzen & Raids gibt es in beiden Spielen.

SWTOR/Tera sind klassische MMOs mit kleinen Unterschieden. Nimm das war dir besser gefällt


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. Juli 2012)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> WoW ist perfekt. Leider ist WoW einfach zum einem Standart MMO geworden und genau weil es ein perfektes MMO ist, ist es langweilig *weil es alles hatt was man kennt.*



Wenn es so wäre, hätte ich wohl niemals meinen WoW-Abo gekündigt.

Vielleicht kennst du einfach zu wenig MMOs? Es gibt (für mich) nämlich viel zu viel, was WoW nicht hat.


----------



## Tsukasu (9. Juli 2012)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre, hätte ich wohl niemals meinen WoW-Abo gekündigt.
> 
> Vielleicht kennst du einfach zu wenig MMOs? Es gibt (für mich) nämlich viel zu viel, was WoW nicht hat.



Ja klar im Jahre 2012 ist schon vieles neues dazu gekommen. Aber das WoW von vor 5 Jahren das kennen wir alles schon, was glaubst du wiso ich nich mehr WoW zocke . Überhaupt anfangen ein MMO das 5+ Jahre alte ist mit einem MMO zu vergleichen das dieses Jahr raus gekommen ist, ist schwachsinn. 

Ich find jetzt WoW langweilig, aber ich werde es nicht bestreiten das ich es damals( wie auch sehr viel andere Gamer, die jetzt anders denken) WoW geil fanden.
Ist genau so wie wen ich ein Metal/Rock fan bin aber nichmal eins der größten Rocktitel der Geschichte gehöhrt habe. Jetzt sind sie vlt nich mehr auf den neusten stand und ich würde es auch manches wohl nich mehr höhren es aber zu bestreiten es nie gemocht zu haben ist wie die leidenschaft an MMOs zu bestreiten. Naja und Everquest sollte man dan bei diesem Thema auch nicht vernachlässigen . Naja aber jetzt weichen wir vom Thema ab, hir soll nur ein vergleich zwischen Tera und SWTOR geschrieben werden und nicht WoW.
Ich werde WoW nicht ganz schlecht machen aber es auch nicht als größtes MMO darstellen es ist einer der perfekten MMOs aber im Jahre 2012 nicht mehr ^^ und mit perfekt mein ich, es hatt alles was ein Grundmmo auch haben sollte, nur eben geb ich auch recht das sowas nich mehr reicht. Naja Ultima lässt grüßen .


----------



## Tsukasu (9. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Tera
> Action Kampfsystem
> Standard Quests (Killen, Sammel, Benutzen)
> Politiksystem
> ...



Tera/SWTOR
Action Kampfsystem
Standard Quests (Killen, Sammel, Benutzen) 
Politiksystem
Standard Quests (Killen, Sammel, Benutzen) 
Vollvertonung (Persönliche Story)
Weltraumkampf (eigenes Raumschiff)
Begleitersystem

Schade das man nich sowas haben kann ;P


----------



## Korgor (10. Juli 2012)

Gief WoW mit Housing...

...nein ich will kein RoM oder LotRO zocken.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2012)

Tsukasu schrieb:


> WoW ist perfekt. Leider ist WoW einfach zum einem Standart MMO geworden und genau weil es ein perfektes MMO ist, ist es langweilig weil es alles hatt was man kennt. Naja sinnvolle befüllte Level, da kann man sich drum streiten. Die Nebenquests in WoW empfand ich als nervig, Meterlange Text den ich eh nie lesen würde. Tag/Nacht sollte schon bei einem MMO dabei sein da hast du vollkommen recht, aber Gameplay ist noch wichtiger. Ich möchte WoW nicht schlecht machen, war nähmlich mein erstes MMO und ich war damals begeistert, ich fand es einfach geil, aber es ist einfach zu einem MMORPG das schon mehr als 5 Jahre auf dem Markt ist. Ich suche einfach was neues. Ich will neue Landschaften sehen, einfach was neues bewundern. WoW ist eine Note 1, aber eine Note 1 die schon 5+Jahre alt ist.
> 
> Naja am 28.08.2012 sind die meisten MMO-Spieler die nich mehr den Standart suchen endlich froh .



Perfekt ist es nicht. Es gibt auch in Wow sehr viel, was ich persönlich bemängel. Vieles davon war für mich auch letztendlich Anlass genug, es nicht mehr zu spielen.
Aber ich habe nach Wow eben nie wieder ein Spiel gesehen, wo die Level so offen wirkten und man sich nicht, wie in einem Shooter vorkam. Darüber hinaus waren die Level auch schon in Classic von der Abwechslung her perfekt gemischt. Auch, wie sie ihre Level mit Leben befüllt haben. Und wenn es nur um Details geht, wie etwa, wo hopelt im Wald ein Hase, oder wo steht ein Reh? Wenn ich das mit Tera vergleiche und beispielsweise wieder den Feenwald heranziehe und mir dort Aufbau und Mobpopulation ansehe und einen Vergleich ziehe, dann steht für mich fest, dass man sich hier bei einem Spiel wirklich Gedanken darüber gemacht hat, wo was und wieviel davon zu stehen hat und beim anderen kommt es mir so vor, als hätte man oben nen Deckel aufgemacht und von jeder Sorte einfach mal ne grob abgeschätzte Menge reingekippt. Auch Banalitäten, wie Questlaufwege, oder ob in einer Stadt auch mal ein paar Kinder rumhopsen, oder ob man an einem See unter Wasser auch ein paar Pflanzen und Fische sieht, all das macht für mich in Summe dann letztendlich eine gute Atmopshäre aus.

Und da ist Wow ganz klar ne 1. Aber nur in dieser Disziplin. In PvP ist Wow bestenfalls ne 3, würde sogar eher zu 4 tendieren.



Tsukasu schrieb:


> Naja am 28.08.2012 sind die meisten MMO-Spieler die nich mehr den Standart suchen endlich froh



Ganz ehrlich: ich habe es schon ausgiebig gespielt und finde es in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr gut. Vor allem in den Dingen, welche ich jetzt gerade bemängelt habe. Aber soooooo vom Standard weicht es jetzt auch nicht ab, in meinen Augen.
Es gibt hier und da "Aha-Effekte". Allerdings verspreche ich mir von ArcheAge mehr Abwechslung. Nicht unbedingt deswegen, weil es mit Innovationen auftrumpft, sondern weil es endlich mal ein Spiel ist, dass sich daran versucht, dass beste aus Theme-Park und Sandbox zu vereinen.



Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Es gibt (für mich) nämlich viel zu viel, was WoW nicht hat.



Da stimme ich auch absolut zu. Wow ist für mich insgesamt eine 2-3.


----------



## Davinho1 (10. Juli 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Habe Tera bis lvl 54 wars glaube gezockt, aber wenn ich schon sehe,
> dass ich den Boss (der mit den Spinnen Adds) schon solo down bekomme (Archer),
> weil meine Gruppe zu unfähig war mal was richtig zu machen...
> 
> ...



Als Progress Spieler muss ich gestehen, dass die HM Instanzen von Tera (Kelsaiks und Balders) mich bisher ziemlich gefordert haben - Kelsaiks schaffe ich immer noch nicht. Weshalb glaubst du sonst das Progress Gilden aus WoW, Rift, SWTOR etc. es bisher auf meinem Server nicht ansatzweise geschafft haben, Kelsaiks im HM zu legen? Richtig, weil es 0 anspruchsvoll ist...Balders HM haben auf Kaia vielleicht auch nur bisher 50 Leute geschafft.



@TE

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du nur 2 Monate spielen willst, würde ich auch eher SWTOR zu sagen. Tera fehlt momentan noch etwas die Abwechslung und wird es mit dem Argon Update II Ende August richtig interessant.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Als Progress Spieler muss ich gestehen, dass die HM Instanzen von Tera (Kelsaiks und Balders) mich bisher ziemlich gefordert haben - Kelsaiks schaffe ich immer noch nicht. Weshalb glaubst du sonst das Progress Gilden aus WoW, Rift, SWTOR etc. es bisher auf meinem Server nicht ansatzweise geschafft haben, Kelsaiks im HM zu legen? Richtig, weil es 0 anspruchsvoll ist...Balders HM haben auf Kaia vielleicht auch nur bisher 50 Leute geschafft.



Kann ich nur unterstreichen. Das letzte, was Tera in meinen Augen fehlt, ist der Anspruch. Spätestens in den HM-Modes wüsste ich jetzt keinen, dem es immer noch zu einfach gewesen wäre.
Und wenn es doch welche geben würde, für die es ein Kinderspiel sein sollte, dann würde ich mich auch fragen, warum keine die Bosse down bekommt. 

Außerdem finde ich den Anspruch in Tera bei den Bosskämpfen allein schon durch die aktive Steuerung höher, als in Spielen, wie Wow.


----------



## amnie (10. Juli 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Gief WoW mit Housing...
> 
> ...nein ich will kein RoM oder LotRO zocken.



edit: upsi, wieder nen roman völlig am thema vorbei geschrieben...//


ich dachte wow hätte mitlerweile housing? die klauen doch sonst auch munter alles zusammen was in anderen spielen besonders is 


ach, was 'anspruch' angeht...

ich kanns jetzt natürlich nich mit WoW vergleichen, aber ich find die operationen in TOR garnich so 'pupseinfach' wie die leute aufm offiziellen forum immer behaupten. es is halt recht einfach an gear zu kommen, das is aber auch alles. 

meine haupterfahrung ziehe ich am ehesten aus FFXI und LOTRO, und da war es zwar auch so, dass kämpfe oft ma relativ knackig waren, da wars dann aber eher so, dass es früher oder später je nach klasse doch schon in extremes button-mashing ausartete, vor allem in FFXI (das war allerdings so 2004-2007 rum, wie es heute is kann ich nich sagen) und sobald man ma kurz in den doch teilweise langen fights nen fehler machte wurde man halt weggeklatscht. in TOR ist es - zumindest meiner meinung nach - so, dass man selbst innerhalb der unterschiedlichen boss-phasen schon noch 'mitdenken' muss... die fights selbst dauern halt nicht sooo lange, aber das stört mich nich so. (das war ja in FFXI teilweise doch schon ne andere geschichte. wenn ich in nen dungeon gegangen bin is die hälfte der zeit nur für den letzten boss draufgegangen...)
ich mags zwar so oder so, aber naja. ich hab natürlich keine tera-endgame-erfahrung, aber irgendwie kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass die so sonderlich anspruchsvoll sind allein schon eben durch die erfahrung mit anderen asia-rumtüftel-grindern. wäre es nen f2p, ok, man könnte sich das ganze immer mal wieder angucken, und klar 13&#8364; is jetzt auch nich die welt... aber wenn man dafür was anderes spielen könnte... 

im endeffekt ist es aber doch so, dass jeder was anderes in nem MMO sucht. ich muss sagen dass SWTOR glücklicherweise genau das ist, was ich eben erwartet habe. etwas schade, dass ich mit diesen erwartungen allein auf weiter flur stehe aber solang noch genug leute zum zocken da sind isses mir relativ latte.

und genauso gehts mir halt grad auch mit TSW. vor jahren noch mit freunden gewitzelt wie geil es wäre ma nen MMO in der heutigen zeit zu haben.. oder mit zombies... oder irgendwas geheimes... und ZACK alles auf einmal 


zum thema WoW und perfekt:
klar ist es perfekt. perfekte massenware. klar, es spielen auch genug leute WoW die tatsächlich alte UO veteranen sind oder sogar noch längere 'MMO-erfahrung' (ob meridian59 wirklich MMO ist darüber streiten sich ja immer die geister ;D) haben... ich persönlich kann aber zb von mir behaupten, dass ich damals vor langer langer weile dachte 'warcraft als MMO? und dann auch noch fast zeitgleich mit dem europastart von FFXI? das wird nie was'... tja. so kann man sich irren. und wir wissen alle, dass nur vergleichsweise 'wenige' das spiel groß gemacht haben - der erfolg kam mit der insgesamt größer werdenen vermarktung von computerspielen. vor WoW hat doch keiner von uns die worte 'casual' und 'hardcore' benutzt. (ok kann auch sein das kam erst mit der Wii, ich möchte mich da nicht so festlegen  )


----------



## Gormogon (10. Juli 2012)

Spiel Tera ....Swtor ist wie wow nur mit Jediritter und Sith Krieger. Tera ist mal etwas ganz neues! Die Grafik ist bombe und das Kampfsystem auch.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juli 2012)

Tera ist wieder so ein Spiel von der üblen Sorte. Man darf wieder farmen , farmen und noch mal farmen. Typisch asiatisch halt. Zum anschauen vielleicht mal ganz nett, aber wer noch was anderes zu tun hat, sollte das lieber lassen. Im asiatischen Raum sind die Spielerzahlen schon stark rückläufig, dass die Server schon stark zusammengeschrumpft/gelegt wurden.
SW:TOR wäre für ein paar Monate sicher recht interessant. Auf Dauer ist das aber auch nichts.


----------



## Tsukasu (11. Juli 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: ich habe es schon ausgiebig gespielt und finde es in vielerlei Hinsicht sehr gut. Vor allem in den Dingen, welche ich jetzt gerade bemängelt habe. Aber soooooo vom Standard weicht es jetzt auch nicht ab, in meinen Augen.
> Es gibt hier und da "Aha-Effekte". Allerdings verspreche ich mir von ArcheAge mehr Abwechslung. Nicht unbedingt deswegen, weil es mit Innovationen auftrumpft, sondern weil es endlich mal ein Spiel ist, dass sich daran versucht, dass beste aus Theme-Park und Sandbox zu vereinen.



Ganz ehrlich: Ich trenne [Sandbox]-MMO mit einm MMORPG. Genau so wie man MMOFPS schlecht mit eine MMO[RPG] vergleichen kann. Das sind auch wieder zwei verschiedenen Arten von MMOs. Genau so ist ein Obst, ein Obst, trotzdem ist eine Apfel nicht das gleiche wie eine Banane, wen du verstehst was ich dir sagen will ^^. Nur leider gibs wenige Entwickler die das MMORPG auch weiter entwickeln und genau das tuhen sie(zumindestens einer). ArchAge find ich auch geil. Ist auch endlich ein modernes Sandbox kein 0815 scheiss.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (11. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ... vor WoW hat doch keiner von uns die worte 'casual' und 'hardcore' benutzt. (ok kann auch sein das kam erst mit der Wii, ich möchte mich da nicht so festlegen  )


Die Trennung zwischen Hardcore und Casual gab es schon vorher in Eve und Darl Age of Camlot. In beiden Spielen gab es Jahre vorher eine große Anzahl an Spielgruppen, welche mit allen Methoden alle Mittel ausgenutzt haben um für sich das MAXimale herauszuholen. WoW hat das nur unter dem Hardcorefan Leaddesigner in breiter Masse so perfektioniert, daß von den rollenspielerischen Aspekten aller aktuellen MMO aufgrund des anerzogenen Spielverhaltens dort nur noch die Rolle "Bankster" übrig bleibt; das wohl noch einige Jahre, weil vor einer Änderung dieser Rolle die Einsicht erfolgen muß, wie zerstörerisch das fürs gesamte MMO is und dessen Lebensdauer mindert.


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

naja, wie gesagt, vorher hat die begriffe keiner benutzt. das heißt nich, dass es sie nich auch schon vorher gab ;D
(und das das, was 'hardcore' und 'casual' .aussagen. soll schon vorher gab bedarf ja eigentlich keiner diskussion. das hat nur früher keinen interessiert. da gabs keine 'kriege' zwischen den unterschiedlichen spielertypen und es wurden leute, die auch ganz gern ma 'casual' games gespielt haben nich müde belächelt. jeder hat doch gern tetris aufm gameboy gespielt )


----------



## Geige (19. Juli 2012)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich total an deiner Frage vorbeischieße möchte ich sagen:
MMO´s noch dazu Abo MMO´s lohnen sich doch nichtmehr anzufangen, wenn du weißt, dass du in 2 Monaten
mit GW2 Release eh aufhören wirst. Mit so einer Einstellung fehlt dir von vornherein die Motivation deinen
Charakter zu verbessern und wenn wir ehrlich sind bauen alle MMO´s darauf auf.

Als alternativen würde ich jetzt in der Situation eher ein Singleplayer RPG, "Diablo3" oder einen Shooter empfehlen!


----------



## FarinHH (19. Juli 2012)

Korgor schrieb:


> Gief WoW mit Housing...
> 
> ...nein ich will kein RoM oder LotRO zocken.



Leider zu spät den Beitrag gelesen..
wie wäre es bei dir Korgor mit Everquest 2 ? Wenn dir komplexes Housing, Crafting etc. wichtig ist und dir aktuelle Grafik unwichtig ist .

(Sprich schönes MMO, sehr weit entwickelt... aber leider in die Jahre gekommen ) ).

Beste Grüsse


----------



## TB-Victory (23. Juli 2012)

ist ja wie die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera
Das eine (swtor) ist schon den Bach runter gegangen, beim anderen (Tera) ist es aufgrund des Publishers (Gameforge) nur eine Frage der Zeit bis kaum noch jemand spielt.
Bei swtor bin ich wirklich mal auf die nächsten Quartalszahlen neugierig. Mal schauen wieviel in den letzten 3 Monaten geflüchtet sind.


----------



## myxir21 (23. Juli 2012)

Tera ist eigentlich ein Gutes Spiel, der Umfang stimmt, das System stimmt und auch die Performance stimmt, was man von SWTOR nicht sagen kann. SWTOR ist schlicht unfertig.


Beide Spiele haben allerdings einen äusserst schlechten Publisher. Während bei EA an jeder Ecke das $$ Symbol leuchtet  und ihre Politik der Gleichgültigkeit nach einem Spielerelease klar sichtbar ist, so murkst Frogster Tera langsam in den Abgrund. Frogster versagt vor allem im Bereich Informationspolitik und Support. Weiterentwicklung ist bei beiden Spielen Mangelware. Wobei das bei Asiatischen MMO's Standard ist. Wenn die patchen, dann patchen sie aber auch richtig und bringen massiv mehr Inhalte (Siehe AION). Dafür halt eben selten. Bei SWTOR sagen sie seit Release, dass sie eine äusserst aggressive Patchpolitik fahren möchten, bisher sah man davon allerdings nur im Bereich Personalwesen eine äusserst aggressive Politik.


Ich würde zu RIFT raten (Hier sticht vor allem der Publisher heraus). In RIFT gab es mehr Contentpatches mit viel Inhalt als in SWTOR, WoW und Tera zusammen. TSW ist auch gut falls dir das Setup passt (Aber noch im Freimonat und auch über die Patchpolitik kann man noch nichts sagen)


GW2 empfehle ich atm auch nicht. Wenn man alle Releases aus der MMO Branche der letzten Zeit ansieht, hat eigentlich nur Rift keinen Fail geleistet (TSW muss sich erst noch beweisen). Somit ist GW2 kaufen = Katze im Sack kaufen. Ich empfehle: Erst gucken, dann kaufen.



Wenn dir ebenfalls die Community wichtig ist, was bei mir mitterweile sehr am Herzen liegt, dann unbedingt kein Mainstream Produkt spielen. Da kämpfst du immer mit Spielern vom Typ "Pausenhofprügler". Ebenfalls ist da die Dichte der Gelegenheits-Gelegenheitsspielern (ca alle 2 Wochen für 3 Stunden spielen) Typen relativ hoch. Auch die können auf den Sack gehen, weil solche oftmals alle 15min afk müssen, links laufen von rechts laufen nicht unterscheiden können und ihre Reaktion reicht um Tetris im einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad nach 1min zu verlieren. Auch "Leistungsgamer" findest da leider zu oft. Zu erkennen sind diese u.a daran das sie schon vor dem Release im Forum einen Raidfortschrittsthread erstellen und Members für Ihre Progress Gilde suchen. (So gesehen bei TSW, bis man dem Typen sagen musste das es in TSW eigentlich gar keine Raids gibt xD)

Wenn du deinen Horizont aber nicht erweitern möchtest und nur zwischen SWTOR und Tera entscheiden willst, dann nimm Tera.


----------



## TB-Victory (23. Juli 2012)

naja die Probleme bei Tera haben die selben Ursache wie bei swtor. Gameforge trimt seine Spiele auf maximalen gewinn. da wird logischerweise an Support und Communitybetreuung gesparrt. das das ein schuss ins knie ist, merken sie zwar nicht, denen gehts wohl um kurzfristige maximale Gewinne. Und swtor geht den selben Weg, kosteneinsparungen aufkosten von Support und Communitybetreuung. nach der letzten entlassungswelle gibt es gerade noch 1 CM für den deutschsprachigen Raum. 
wir müssen halt festhalten das sowohl für EA, als auch für Gameforge gilt halt Gewinn > Spieler

da der Thread eröffner aber nur 2 Monate spielen möchte, reichts für diese beiden Spiele. Ich hab beides gespielt, beides geht für diesen Zeitraum, man darf aber nicht länger spielen wollen, sonst wird der "langeweile" faktor immer größer. Schade ist nur das er dafür bezahlen wird oder schon tut. Ich bin der Meinung man sollte keinen Publisher Geld hinterherschmeissen, die so schlecht mit ihrem Spiel und ihren Spielern umgeht.


----------



## amnie (23. Juli 2012)

also aufgrund der publisher kann man niemals tera empfehlen. ea hat wenigstens noch die geschichte, dass sie ihre mmos 'bis zum erbrechen ausschöpfen', sprich man kann so lange spielen bis einem selbst das spiel nicht mehr gefällt. frogster hingegegen haben genau die gegenteilige geschichte. und spellborn war - im gegensatz zu tera - wirklich innovativ und 'schön' ohne 'n*ttig' rüberzukommen (und oh wunder, das kampfsystem war fast das gleiche, aber tera wird als total neues system verkauft. lächerlich hoch 12. weiß nur leider keiner weil eben frogster spellborn wirklich so verkackt hat, dass 99% aller MMO spieler davon noch nie gehört haben...)


----------



## InFate (23. Juli 2012)

Was hat der Publisher denn an Spellborn verkackt? Ich habe das Spiel direkt bei Release gespielt und die Server waren halt einfach leer. Das Kampfsystem hat auch nix mit dem von Tera zutun. Irgendwelche Probleme die mit dem Publisher zusammenhängen könnten habe ich aber nicht feststellen können. Und wenn man wirklich nach dem Publishern wählt,  dann ist mir alles andere lieber als der Teufel der Spieleindustrie höchspersönlich (EA) ^^


----------



## amnie (23. Juli 2012)

das EA scheiße is braucht man nicht zu bestreiten, aber tatsache ist, dass deren MMOs laufen und laufen und laufen (man möge es auch 'ausschlachten' nennen)
frogster hingegen hat spellborn nen bissel sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt, ma davon ab, dass es zwei jahre nach dem großen hype rauskam (ich kann mich da dunkel an massives gehype von so zwei flitzpiepen bei giga erinnern) ... stattdessen meinen die publisher (man muss frogster ja zugute halten dass sie es nicht allein versiebt haben) man muss noch was ändern... is klar.

das prinzip 'null werbung' funktioniert halt nicht, und als frogster das merkte war es zu spät. ich möchte auch ungern weiter ins detail gehen. aber schönreden kann man da wirklich nichts.

und natürlich ist das kampfsystem von tera und spellborn nicht 'exakt das gleiche' aber eben genau dieses ach-so-tolle anvisieren hatte nunmal spellborn auch. (und ehrlich gesagt fand ich das kampfsystem bei spellborn deutlich 'entspannter' als das bei tera der fall ist.

ich will bei bestem willen die spiele selbst nicht schlechtreden, aber wenn ich da höre dass man schon auf den publisher eingeht finde ich die 'langlebigkeit' doch schon erwähnenswert. trifft dann vll nicht konkret auf den TE zu wenn er eh nur auf GW2 wartet, aber es stellen sich ja vll auch noch mehr leute die frage 'was darfs denn sein'

(deshalb finde ich es auch durchaus legitim zu erwähnen dass zb bisher mein persönlicher 'kurzweiliger' eindruck von TSW sehr sehr angenehm ist und ich dem beitrag von letzter seite durchaus mitempfinde, auch wenn ich selbst noch TOR spiele... geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, glücklicherweise  )


----------



## InFate (23. Juli 2012)

EA hat auch nicht so viele MMO´s die sie in den Sand setzen könnten. Bevor SWTOR rauskam gab es doch nur SWG und WAR, oder irre ich mich da jetzt? SWG ham sie ausgeschaltet also hat EA bis dato eine Ausfallquote von 50% ^^ Und nachdem sie ziemlich schnell gemerkt haben dass WAR nicht das einbringt was sie sich erhofft haben, gabs auch nurnoch ehr einen bescheidenen Support. Sprich EA hat sich bis jetzt nicht im geringsten mit Ruhm begleckert.

Kann sein dass Frogstar werbetechnisch Spellborn im Stich gelassen hat, was das angeht kann EA natürlich stark gegenglänzen wenn man mal an das massive gehype von Warhammer und SWTOR denkt. Aber aus technsicher Sicht ist Frogstar weder besser noch schlechter als all die anderen Konsorten die jedesmal immer wieder meist ehr großen als kleinen Mist bauen


----------



## amnie (23. Juli 2012)

äh. ok ich versteh nich ganz was EA mit SWG zutun hat aber wenn du meinst... lassen wir das ganze einfach 
und ich weiß auch nicht wie oft ich noch wiederholen soll, dass ich mir durchaus bewusst bin, dass EA nicht grad dafür bekannt sind nen supertoller verein zu sein, versteh nicht wirklich was das mit meiner aussage zutun haben soll, dass generell gesehen das 'langlebigkeitsrisiko' bei Tera größer ist als bei TOR 

das heißt ja auch eh nix konkretes, da es durchaus sein kann dass EA eben doch relativ früh bei TOR den hahn zudreht und Tera aber in 10 jahren noch läuft...


----------



## myxir21 (23. Juli 2012)

EA hat halt 2 MMO's mit extremen Marketingmassnahmen angekündigt und bei beiden versagt. Beide Produkte wurden zu früh auf den Markt geworfen, was generell ein Phänomen bei EA Produkten ist.... Bei WAR wartet man heute noch auf die fehlenden Hauptstädte, welche ja eigentlich schon im Grundspiel enthalten sein sollten, danach aber auf kurz nach Release verschoben wurden....

EA hat u.a noch DAOC, das läuft noch prima für sein Alter und Bekanntheit. Das haben sie aber übernommen und nicht selbst entwickelt. Darum zählt das nicht^^


SWG war kein EA Produkt. SWG musste meines Wissens den Betrieb einstellen weil die Lizenz zugunsten von SWTOR verloren ging.

Für mich ist EA die Pest persönlich im Spielebereich. Das haben sie sich aber primär daher verdient, weil sie mein geliebtes Westwood aufgekauft haben und dadurch die C&C Serie (mit der ich gross wurde) zu Trash verarbeiteten.

Fakt ist, das weder EA (SWTOR) noch Frogster (Tera) einen Blumentopf gewinnen werden. EA provoziert allerdings durch ihr Marketing mehr. Jedes mal wenn ich eine Marketingkampagne sehe von EA, werde ich schon sauer.

Eigentlich hab ich kein Problem Cash in Spiele zusätzlich zu investieren. Das mach ich auch in anderen Spielen jeweils. Nur will ich auch wissen wofür ich eigentlich gerade bezahlt habe.


----------



## InFate (24. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> äh. ok ich versteh nich ganz was EA mit SWG zutun hat aber wenn du meinst... lassen wir das ganze einfach
> und ich weiß auch nicht wie oft ich noch wiederholen soll, dass ich mir durchaus bewusst bin, dass EA nicht grad dafür bekannt sind nen supertoller verein zu sein, versteh nicht wirklich was das mit meiner aussage zutun haben soll, dass generell gesehen das 'langlebigkeitsrisiko' bei Tera größer ist als bei TOR
> 
> das heißt ja auch eh nix konkretes, da es durchaus sein kann dass EA eben doch relativ früh bei TOR den hahn zudreht und Tera aber in 10 jahren noch läuft...



Du hast doch gesagt dass du Tera aufgrund des Publishers nicht empfehlen würdest. Ich sage aber dass dann für SWTOR aber wohl genauso gelten würde da sich da beide nix geben. Folglich bist du jetzt anderer Meinung oder wie soll ich jetzt deine Verwirrtheit verstehen? 

Dass EA SWG nicht gepublished hat wusst ich nicht, aber im Prinzip ändert das dann sowieso nichts an der Aussage dass EA im MMO Sektor eigentlich fast keine Referenzen zeigen kann und wenn dann ehr negative, sehe Warhammer Online.


----------



## amnie (24. Juli 2012)

nein nein, verdreh mal nicht die tatsachen indem du dinge auslässt. ich habe meinen fokus ganz klar darauf gelegt dass auf grund des publishers das risiko besteht, dass Tera deutlich eher 'ausläuft'. in keinster weise sagte ich, dass man deshalb jetzt EA super finden muss. nur wenn ich lese, dass jemand gleichzeitig von den publishern anfängt aber dann Tera empfielt kann ich das einfach nicht nachvollziehen. 

und wieso warhammer negativ sein sollte weiß ich auch nicht, meiner meinung nach hat sich das spiel ganz gut gemausert - und im gegensatz zu meinem erwähnten spellborn .läuft. es noch.


----------



## InFate (24. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> und im gegensatz zu meinem erwähnten spellborn .läuft. es noch.



Ja, als eine wandelnde Leiche. Tot oder Untot ist beides dann doch irgendwie tot.

Und die Befürchtung, dass Tera wegen Frogstar eingestellt wird braucht nun wirklich niemand zu haben. Auf Spellborn rüberzuschielen macht auch wenig Sinn, denn beide Spiele haben eine grundverschiedene Ausgangssituation. Spellborn hatte von Anfang an einfach keine Interessenten. Ich glaub das ist auch so ziemlich das totgeborenste MMO gewesen das ich kenne :>
Das ist so als würde ich EA dafür anprangen, dass sie die Multiplayer Server für die alten Need for Speed und Fifa Teile eingstellt haben die ehh keiner spielt.


----------



## amnie (24. Juli 2012)

das spellborn von anfang an keine interessen hatte is ja wohl noch beklobbter als EA mit SWG in verbindung zu bringen


----------



## hockomat (24. Juli 2012)

Wo ist der Button für keins von beiden


----------



## InFate (24. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> das spellborn von anfang an keine interessen hatte is ja wohl noch beklobbter als EA mit SWG in verbindung zu bringen



Kindchen mach nit dumm nur weil hier Internet ist.
In Spellborn konnteste die Leute auf dem Server an einer Hand abzählen und ich war seit Release dabei, soviel zu den Interessenten.
SWG hat vllt. nichts mit EA zutun aber mit Lucas Arts und die haben ihre Finger auch natürlich in SWTOR gut mit drin, also wenn du Angst vor einer Einstellung hast aufgrund irgendwelcher Vergangenheiten anderer Spiele dann darfst du es auch bei SWTOR haben.

Also hör endlich auf hier Mist zu verzapfen und geh schön brav zurück in den Kindergarten.


----------



## Tsukasu (25. Juli 2012)

hockomat schrieb:


> Wo ist der Button für keins von beiden



Gibt es nich, die Umfrage soll nur bei meiner entscheidung helfen und anderen die sich zwischen Tera und SWTOR entscheiden wollen.


----------



## Tsukasu (25. Juli 2012)

So leute hab mich jetzt eh für SWTOR entschieden allein nur wegen der Story. Tera hatt ne tolle Grafik und Kampfsystem, aber mehr is da auch ernsthaft nicht. 
Naja hab jetzt auch die beta wochenende, von Gw2 gezockt und das Spiel is geil wollte ja eh nur ein MMO bis zum reales von Gw2 haben. Da ich aber zum glück nen beta code fürs Wochenende bekommen hab, konnt ich mir nochmal ne kleine Sicherheit geben ^^. Hab auch Rift getestet, hatt mich leider überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Wen ich ehrlich bin verstehe ich nich wiso ein MMO das nich so krass alt ist keine Animation für Waffenziehen hatt ? mal ehrlich?! xD. Vielleicht bin ich zu detailverliebt aber, ich achte nunmal auf kleinigkeiten die einfach drin sein sollten.


----------



## Tsukasu (25. Juli 2012)

Bevor es aber hir noch Meter lang Diskutiert wird welches Game nun dan besser, was eigentlich schon Off-Topic ist, kann man den Thread eigentlich schließen.

Falls es eine Admin oder Mod liest, könnte ich ruhig den Thread hir zu machen,

also ---Close--- bitte 

Fragen beantwortet fertig ^^.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Nach der Diskussion hier hab ich gestern mal beide Spiele gezogen. Da ich nur ne Stunde Zeit hatte, reichte es leider nicht, um SWTOR anzutesten, aber Tera konnt ich mit dieser Direkt-Streaming-Demo antesten. Gefiel mir gar nicht. Jetzt bin ich auf SWTOR gespannt. Aber ein MMO muss mich eh schon nach ner Stunde fesseln können, sonst spiel ichs nicht, war schon immer so bei mir ^^
Auf jeden Fall für die Streaming-Demo gibts den Link hier: Tera Streaming-Demo
Der Vorteil der Streaming-Demo ist, dass man direkt zocken kann, ohne gross runterladen und installieren zu müssen. Allerdings wird die Java Runtime 7 benötigt. Sollte es beim ersten Loginversuch nicht klappen, versuchts einfach noch ein paar Mal. Bei mir gings beim vierten Versuch.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich auf SWTOR gespannt. Aber ein MMO muss mich eh schon nach ner Stunde fesseln können, sonst spiel ichs nicht, war schon immer so bei mir ^^



Da würde ich bei SWTOR aufpassen. Das hat mir anfangs richtig Laune gemacht. Fand es richtig cool und die Story verdammt spannend...
Aber gegen Ende wurde es ziemlich fad, fühlte sich gestreckt an und der Endgame-Content hat mich auch nicht dazu bewegen können weiterzuspielen.

Alles in allem cool für Zwischendurch, aber eine monatliche Gebühr ist mir das Spiel nicht wert.

mfg


----------



## Davinho1 (25. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nach der Diskussion hier hab ich gestern mal beide Spiele gezogen. Da ich nur ne Stunde Zeit hatte, reichte es leider nicht, um SWTOR anzutesten, aber Tera konnt ich mit dieser Direkt-Streaming-Demo antesten. Gefiel mir gar nicht. Jetzt bin ich auf SWTOR gespannt. Aber ein MMO muss mich eh schon nach ner Stunde fesseln können, sonst spiel ichs nicht, war schon immer so bei mir ^^
> Auf jeden Fall für die Streaming-Demo gibts den Link hier: Tera Streaming-Demo
> Der Vorteil der Streaming-Demo ist, dass man direkt zocken kann, ohne gross runterladen und installieren zu müssen. Allerdings wird die Java Runtime 7 benötigt. Sollte es beim ersten Loginversuch nicht klappen, versuchts einfach noch ein paar Mal. Bei mir gings beim vierten Versuch.




Der Nachteil ist, dass die StreamingDemo extrem schlecht ist. Ich hatte das Gefühl ein anderes Spiel zu spielen. Die Tutorial Insel ist allerdings auch blöd. Tera ist aber ohnehin ein Spiel, das erst ab Level 20 in Fahrt kommt (im richtigen Spiel). Wenn ein Spiel dich innerhalb einer Stunde fesseln muss, ist das sowieso nichts für dich Zumal man sich erstmal an ein neues Kampfsystem gewöhnen muss.


----------



## Tsukasu (25. Juli 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Der Nachteil ist, dass die StreamingDemo extrem schlecht ist. Ich hatte das Gefühl ein anderes Spiel zu spielen. Die Tutorial Insel ist allerdings auch blöd. Tera ist aber ohnehin ein Spiel, das erst ab Level 20 in Fahrt kommt (im richtigen Spiel). Wenn ein Spiel dich innerhalb einer Stunde fesseln muss, ist das sowieso nichts für dich Zumal man sich erstmal an ein neues Kampfsystem gewöhnen muss.



Das stimmt aber schon ein gutes MMO sollte schon anfangs bei einem Spieler ein wow effekt bringen und wen es nich tut dan hatt man innerlich eh schon keine lust auf das Game egal ob es Später noch geil ist oder nicht und anderseits sollte schon ein Game fesseln können. Tera wirkt mir eher nach einen MMO für zwischendurch, eher wie ein Shooter. Naja hab mir eh SWTOR geholt, is ja nur zum Zeitvertreib gedacht bis Gw2 draußen ist.^^


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel dich innerhalb einer Stunde fesseln muss, ist das sowieso nichts für dich Zumal man sich erstmal an ein neues Kampfsystem gewöhnen muss.





Tsukasu schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber schon ein gutes MMO sollte schon anfangs bei einem Spieler ein wow effekt bringen und wen es nich tut dan hatt man innerlich eh schon keine lust auf das Game egal ob es Später noch geil ist oder nicht und anderseits sollte schon ein Game fesseln können.


Genauso ists bei mir. Ein SP-Spiel spiel ich auch dann weiter, wenn ichs nach 20 Stunden immernoch mies finde, in der Hoffnung, dass es irgendwann vielleicht doch noch besser werden könnte, aber bei nem MMO erwart ich einfach Spielspass von Anfang an. Es kann natürlich gut sein, dass Tera mit der Zeit viel besser wird, aber ich empfinde es einfach als Zeitverschwendung ein MMO zu spielen, das mir keinen Spass macht. Das ist subjektives Empfinden und dass das irgendwie bescheuert ist, ist mir auch klar, aber vermutlich liegts halt am Gedanken, dass wenn ich ein SP-Spiel bereits gekauft hab, ich mich halt damit rumschlagen muss, weil ichs nicht mehr zurückgeben kann (oder will) und bei nem MMO bezahl ich weiterhin monatliche Gebühren, da ist die Erwartungshaltung dann einfach viel höher.

Edit: Aber auf jeden Fall ists klasse, dass beide Spiele hier überhaupt ne Demo haben. Früher hätt ich mir ein neues MMO ja noch zugelegt und mich dann drüber aufgeregt, wenns mir nicht gefallen hätte, aber heute gibts so unglaublich viele neue MMO ständig, dass ich keins mehr kaufe ohne es vorher angetestet zu haben.


----------



## Davinho1 (25. Juli 2012)

SWTOR fand ich zuerst auch öde, aber ich bin darauf eingegangen - nach einiger Zeit machte es schon viel mehr Spaß, weil man immer mehr Features lieben/kennen lernte und die Story Fahrt aufnahm. Ein MMO ist einfach zu komplex, um es nach nicht mal einer Stunde voll beurteilen zu können; vor allem, wenn man es nur anhand eines billigen Streams tut. Wenn man so agiert, hatte man von Vornherein nicht wirklich das Interesse, dieses Spiel ernsthaft zu spielen und dem eine Chance zu geben. Meine Meinung 


Bei GW2 ist es übrigens ähnlich. Da gibt es viele neue Sachen, die man erstmal kennen und verstehen lernen muss. Allerdings sollte man dann nach 20 Stunden in etwa wissen, ob es Spaß machen könnte oder nicht. Schließe mich in diesem Punkt meinem Vorposter an.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Naja ich hab halt schon viele Betas gespielt und bei denen wars letztlich so, dass die, die mich schon am Anfang langweilten, dies auch nach mehreren Tagen, respektive 20-30 Spielstunden, immernoch taten und die, die ich von Anfang an spannend fand, danach immernoch spannend für mich waren. Natürlich ist mir bewusst dass weder Betas noch Demos dem wirklichen Spiel komplett entsprechen, aber zu nem gewissen Grad lässt sich halt schon vom einen aufs andere schliessen.


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2012)

Gemäss aktuellem Buffed-Artikel wird SWTOR im November F2P (für die, dies noch nicht gesehn haben).

Link zum Buffed-Artikel


----------



## Coreeye (12. September 2012)

@Klos

Die Wolken bewegen sich sehr wohl bei Tera, in mehreren Gebieten (siehe hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg5j5dkoejQ). Auch hast du z.B. in Granarkus, anstatt Wolken, riesige Schwärme von "Alien Vögeln"  und so eine Art fliegenden Wal. Die Umgebung finde ich bei Tera durchaus ziemlich lebendig, nur die NPCs sind langweilig - das macht GW2 sehr gut und lässt dadurch die Umgebung lebendiger wirken.


Mein Fazit nach intensivem Spielen beider Spiele:
Ich mag beides  Wobei ich finde, dass Tera im Encontent länger motivieren kann, weil die Instanzen etwas knackiger sind und es länger dauert, die beste Rüstung zu erfarmen. Das Politiksystem finde ich persönlich auch interessant, weil die Gilde, in der ich Mitglied bin, dadurch sehr bekannt geworden ist. Unser Vanarch nimmt relativ viel Gold ein und finanziert damit Events. Die Instanzen haben bei SWTOR aber auch Spaß gemacht, keine Frage. Das Leveln an sich ist bei Tera halt etwas öde - hier Pluspunkt SWTOR. Kampfsysteme finde ich beide gut, wobei ich das von Tera noch etwas besser finde, vor allem im PvE Bereich. Im PvP ist SWTORs Kampfsystem besser, zumal es bei Tera noch nicht ausgereift ist. Kann mich aber anschließen: SWTOR mit der Grafik und dem Kampfsystem von Tera, wäre genial gewesen! Habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass es bei Tera voller ist als bei SWTOR. Selbst bei einem 3-15 FPS Nexus Event, triffst du auf hunderte andere Spieler - auf einem Fleck - jedes Mal. Tendenz steigend. Bei SWTOR gehen die Spieler immer mehr flöten, wahrscheinlich wegen der F2P Umstellung. Hoffentlich bessert es sich dann wieder.


----------



## Loina (12. September 2012)

gw 2 ist auch nix besonderes,fans werden es spielen mehr auch nicht .....


----------



## amnie (13. September 2012)

nja geht. derzeit find ich gw2 ganz lustig, weils für mich persönlich irgendwie sowas wie final fantasy für dumme ist. das meine ich jetzt nichtmal unbedingt negativ, aber es gibt halt vieles das ganz eindeutig von da 'nachgemacht' wurde, ohne den ganzen wochen-monate-JAHRE-langen grind und etwas weniger kompliziert (direkteres crafting ohne die minispiele; die find ich zwar ganz nett, aber eben auch nur in nem spiel mit dem ich mich lange beschäftige)

gw2 is halt nett für zwischendurch, vor allem halt auch weil es eben die monatlichen gebühren nicht hat. 

und da kommen wir dann auch direkt ma zum eigentlichen thema zurück. ich glaube wenn tor f2p wird könnte es durchaus für viele leute diese 'für zwischendurch' spiel werden, wo man dann auch mal nach laune mal 10-20€ ausgibt, für was auch immer. ich werde wohl aber mein abo weiterführen und TOR wird mein 'hauptspiel' bleiben. und wer weiß, vielleicht merken leute die es anfangs nicht gespielt haben - oder schnell aufgehört - das man doch auch mal länger zeit drin verbringen kann. vor allem jetzt wo es auf den PVP-servern wieder open-world-pvp gibt, man schnell gruppen für instanzen findet und die schlimmsten bugs behoben sind (ich will hier nichtmal behaupten, dass alle weg sind)


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------

